# Binding strap ripping



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd go back to the shop you purchased it from or contact Burton directly and get them to replace it while it's still under warranty. If its your first board I'm going to assume that you're not really hard on the equipment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks grimdog, I emailed burton but I'll just call there who knows how long it will take to get a reply. I'd go to the store I got them at but I got them at zumiez cuz i got a good deal on them but the people there are usually idiots


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

brosc016 said:


> thanks grimdog, I emailed burton but I'll just call there who knows how long it will take to get a reply. I'd go to the store I got them at but I got them at zumiez cuz i got a good deal on them but the people there are usually idiots


There is a guy on the board that goes by Zumiezrep, see if he can help you :laugh:

I'd go straight to Burton on this one.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I always get better results phoning. No one hardly ever returns email. Good luck.


----------

